# France to Italy



## crumblyned (Jun 27, 2011)

[Hi 
I wonder if anyone can offer some advice please.
We are planning to travel around the south of France later this year and would like to pop over into Italy for a taster as we have never been there. Does anyone know of a good route ( bearing in mind we only have a normally aspirated diesel van). We only plan to stay a day or two so would appreciate any tips on good places to stay/ visit too.
Thanks 
Ned


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

If you want to 'pop' over to Italy, then I would go the coastal route (google map Nice to Pisa) - just use the national route....but I'm sure someone will be along with something better. :roll:

Have stayed at some nice campsites west of Nice - which probably isn't much use.

Are you interested in using aires/sostas, or ASCI card etc?


----------



## n6skp (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm doing the same for 5 weeks from end July can't wait

We are traveling down on the east coast down into Italy then into Austria, Switzerland, Germany and back home.
Well that's the plan or if we find somewhere we like we will stay over.

Was torn wether to go Italy or Spain 

When you going ?


----------



## crumblyned (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you for the ideas. Please keep them coming.

N6skp
We are not going until September so if you find a good route and any nice Aires along you're travels please let us know. Hope you have a safe trip.

We were thinking of going down the east side of France popping across to Italy , down to the med and then back across into France to visit St Tropez area but nothing is definite yet.
Not really sure where to cross into Italy so if anyone has any suggestions , the more the merrier.
Thanks
Ned :wink:


----------

